#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How much is it safe to accept payment through PayPal?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

One of my wanted to sell his used car online. The eCommerce site he chose to sell his car is having a PayPal payment gateway for money transactions. I have a doubt,is it safe to accept payment for his car through PayPal? Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of accepting payment through PayPal?


Thank You.

----------

